# Immi account status doesn't matter



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

While going through junk folder I have noticed one email on 3rd June from brisbane.gsm.team33 asking for PCC and Medical (which has been uploaded on 11th June). 

I was under this impression that I will see notification in immi account. Any ways I have replied to the email explaining about documents upload and should be getting grant shortly (wishful thinking )

1. Immi status doesn't matter which is still in progress ( some member said it will be changed to something else
". Regularly check your junk folder


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

sandysomu said:


> While going through junk folder I have noticed one email on 3rd June from brisbane.gsm.team33 asking for PCC and Medical (which has been uploaded on 11th June).
> 
> I was under this impression that I will see notification in immi account. Any ways I have replied to the email explaining about documents upload and should be getting grant shortly (wishful thinking )
> 
> ...


For me the status of the document had changed from "Recommended" to "Required" for the docs which CO had requested for. Having said that - the CO usually contacts you via email, its makes sense to check your emails regularly (incl Junk).


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi SandySomu, checking your timelines, you are the third person Im discovering on this forum who has a CO assigned in such a short timescales. 

See my signature and still awaiting CO allocation so struggling to understand what order/criteria they have to assign CO on cases with almost identical journey...??!!??


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Also I think the status will only change to "finalised" from its current "in progress" status as per the application status lifecycle posted on the immiaccount help page link below:

My applications summary


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

aspiring_singh said:


> Also I think the status will only change to "finalised" from its current "in progress" status as per the application status lifecycle posted on the immiaccount help page link below:
> 
> My applications summary


He is talking about the document status, not the application status.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

No he is not...document status is never in progress. .


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

I am talking about application status actually. I guess there isn't any uniform approach so no point of guessing. Surprisingly I have been asked for Australian PCC even though I never went there. I hope that was typing mistake.

I have uploaded all relevant documents so hoping verdict must be coming sooner.

Aspiring_singh I cant identify any reason behind picking someone's application. one of my Indian national friend got visa within 3 weeks of lodging.


----------

